# 53mm tamper



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

Just thought I'd let all BE & DTP owners know that I have a really nice wooden custom made tamper for sale in the for sale section of the site (see link below). It's a really great fit for sage 53mm baskets, much better than the one that comes with the machine and therefore better extractions for your coffee!

thanks

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?48141-Sage-Custom-Portafilter-amp-Custom-Tamper-53mm-for-DTP-or-Barista-Express


----------

